# Ioline Brand Rhinestones/Transfer Paper



## Jenks (Oct 6, 2011)

Is anyone willing to share their opinion of Ioline brand rhinestones? For owners of the Crystal Press, can other transfer paper be used other than the Ioline brand? 

These boards are so valuable and have provided a wealth of information over the past few weeks...thank you to all that share! 

I look forward to being able to contribute my experiences very soon


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I saw the Ioline rhinestone at the Orlando ISS. I thought they looked good.


----------



## oldduck33 (Mar 9, 2008)

I use them and have been very happy with them.


----------

